# Kaspersky will not update definitions



## Porta-Chaves (May 6, 2007)

I recently updated my KIS to version 7.0.0.119 (I think it´s beta i´m not sure) and It asks to update. It tries to connect and then it gives me "No update sources are specified" error.

At kaspersky forums nobody seems to have the same problem.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi

Check the localization under Updater Settings and then perform an update again. (define a region, not autodetect)

:smile:


----------



## Porta-Chaves (May 6, 2007)

It´s updating..I think it´s fixed..I´ll confirm when it´s completed.


----------

